# Yosemite, Here We Come!



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We are all loaded up!! I have my latest mod all installed - 2 6v Interstate Batteries. I grabbed some chains for the trailer and loaded up the Christmas gifts. I'll be sure to take some pictures and give a report on how well the TT does in single digit weather.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If your gonna be in single digit temps I sure hope you are going to have shore power.

Hope things go well for you all.. Stay warm! And Merry Xmas! You defiantly will be in Santa Clauses favorite weather..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MattS









Have a wonderful and safe trip...Take lots of photos!
Merry Christmas to you and your family








Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a Blast be Safe & I'll be anticipating your photos when you return.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great & safe trip
We'll being waiting to hear a full report and seeing the pics

Don


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We are back!! It was truely awesome. There was snow and the views were incredible. We were looking at pictures last night and my 2.5 year old said 'I had fun, I need to do that again'. Santa even found the camper.









This was the first time (3 tries) that I have ever had batteries survive. I'm sold on the 6v batteries. They are awesome. They took a beating in the cold but they never failed. I also found out that they charge batteries across from the Village store along with having propane.

My wife and I joke that we are still 'Cruisa America, Baby'. We rented a few times before we bought to see if we would like it. We took the TT into the dealer for service. They took out our remote for heat and temperature control. We called Keystone Bob just outside of Yosemite. He helped out with a battery problem I was having. He is an authorized service person for Keystone. He said no problem and met us to give us a remote he had. Told us to mail it back when we were done. Wouldn't accept anything for it.

We arrive and get a campsite. I'm setting everything up and it's going well. Man it's getting cold....the furnace stopped working.... Does anyone know what that red flashing light is on the A/C unit? I still couldn't figure that one out. Some how our propane tank gave up with 5 gallons left in it. I switched tanks and it started working again. On Sunday afternoon I had them both refilled just in case.

I didn't have any problem with freezing up. I used all my water and filled the gray tank. I used an extra sleeping bag to insulate the cargo door. It wasn't as cold as they predicted. I don't think it got colder than in the high 20's. You are very aware of the heating duct when running down the middle so your feet didn't freeze.

The only other incident we had was with the generator. Not with it running but someone didn't care for how noisey it was. I don't understand the reasoning but they unplugged our cord while it was running. Not the 120v plug into the generator but the 30 amp part and threw the cord under the TT. It just made me have to run the generator 25 minutes longer. If they were annoyed, they could have just asked. I really need a better generator. That one is really noisey. I'm convinced I can make a nice quiet one for less than the cost of a Honda/Yamaha. That's my next project.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You are a braver man than I....

Glad you had a great time.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MattS









Welcome home from your first trip









Glad to hear everything went well except for a few small glitches. The flashing red light means the unit is working properly. There was a thread about that not too long ago.

I can't believe that someone would be so bold as to unplug your generator. Even if it was noisy, they still could have just asked you to turn it off. As far as your generator goes, look into the less expensive Kipor. You mentioned also that you could make your own quiet generator...I'd like to hear more about that.

I'm also curious to learn why your furnace quit with 5 gallons of propane left...hmmm

Here's to more Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We are looking to upgrade our generator this year, likely a Kipor.

We have had complaints about the noise of our current one. The last person came into our campsite. Said she "couldn't hear the birds" because of the generator. Only thing is, I could certainly hear her ok.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yosemite...... ahhhhhhh!

SO.........WHERE ARE THE PICTURES ????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, Matt!








And we are really going to need to see some photos from this one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

MattS said:


> My wife and I joke that we are still 'Cruisa America, Baby'. We rented a few times before we bought to see if we would like it.


Ha! We love Yosemite and go there every summer, and just this year were joking that if there was a disaster in Yosemite that El Monte RV and Cruise America would loose their entire inventory of rentals! There were DOZENS of them in the park at any one time









Glad you had a great trip, maybe we will try it out in the winter sometime too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like the family had a great time. Too bad people can't deal with situations like a mature adult should. Having unplugged the generator only made things worse for him...


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's some pictures of the adventure....I think. I can't get some of the pictures to save right at the moment. There will be more to follow.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow.. Looks very nice. Cold but nice.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like a great place to spend Christmas. Will have do something like that one year.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful photos Matt!
Can't wait to see more


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> Looks like a great place to spend Christmas. Will have do something like that one year.
> 
> Scott


It was really nice. Much different than the warmer, busier times. It was really laid back. Something we didn't know but in the winter they only allow 24' rigs in there. We asked ahead of time and they said we were in trouble if we hit something....really... We had no problems. The first night there wasn't 12 campers in the entire valley. Tent/RV/trailer.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Matts,

Looks like it was a great trip. We camped over New Years and had a blast. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice photos,

That looks like a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Burrrrrrrrr


----------

